# Stanze mit Auf und Abroller



## Kehrer (19 Dezember 2020)

hallo,

Mich würde interessieren ob einer Idee hat wie ich dies verwirklichen kann:
habe einen Getriebemotor mit 10U/min der das Material nach dem Stanzen wieder aufrollen soll.
Problem:
ich habe immer einen vorlauf von 30cm dann  wird gestanzt und danach weitergezogen
Der Motor hat ja 10U/min konstant. Wenn aber die Rolle am Anfang ist dann muss er ja ,sagen wir mal, 10 Umdrehungen machen damit die 30cm aufgerollte werden wegen der Aufrollwelle.
Sobald die Rolle anwächst, braucht er ja nicht mehr soviele Umdrehungen um 30 cm aufzurollen.
Wie könnte ich die Dicke der Aufrollung in Beziehung zur Drehzahl setzen.
Gibt es eine Möglcihkeit den Umfang dieser Rolle zu messen und nann per FU die Drehzahl regulieren.
Für Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2020)

Je nach Material kannst du den Rollenrradius mit einem z.B. optischen Distanzsensor oder per Ultraschall messen und die Drehzahl anpassen.


----------



## Kehrer (19 Dezember 2020)

d.h. distanz wird kleiner also Drehzahl niedriger.
Gibt es dafür Bausteine für TIA o.ä.?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz...
Wenn die Stanze Teile aus dem Blech Ausstanzt,
wäre es dann nicht möglich, nach der Stanze einen Optischen Sensor zu platzieren,
der erfasst wann das "Loch im Blech" aufhört, und daraufhin den Getriebemotor Stoppt?

Zweite Möglichkeit die mir hier noch einfallen würde:
Ein Messrad auf dem Blech, dass die 30cm misst.
Das dann auf der Geraden fläche montiert.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Dezember 2020)

Kehrer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob einer Idee hat wie ich dies verwirklichen kann:
> habe einen Getriebemotor mit 10U/min der das Material nach dem Stanzen wieder aufrollen soll.
> ...



Hierfür gibt es eine Applikation von Siemens, die nennt sich Wickler. Anstatt einen undurchschaubaren Wald an eigenem Programmiergebastel zu bauen, wo sich später keiner zurechtfindet, sollte man zu den Werkzeugen greifen, die dafür vorgesehen sind, transparent aufgebaut sind und bereits in zig Anlagen funktionieren.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine Applikation von Siemens, die nennt sich Wickler. Anstatt einen undurchschaubaren Wald an eigenem Programmiergebastel zu bauen, wo sich später keiner zurechtfindet, sollte man zu den Werkzeugen greifen, die dafür vorgesehen sind, transparent aufgebaut sind und bereits in zig Anlagen funktionieren.



Wenn es nur um die Geschwindigkeit eines FUs geht, reicht auch ein simpler Einzeiler.
Manchmal funktionieren auch die einfachen Dinge


----------



## Kehrer (19 Dezember 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Zweite Möglichkeit die mir hier noch einfallen würde:
> Ein Messrad auf dem Blech, dass die 30cm misst.
> ...



Das habe ich schon. Nur beim Aufwickeln ist mir aufgefallen- je größer die Aufwicklung wird braucht der Motor weniger Umdrehungen um 30cm aufzurollen.


----------



## Kehrer (19 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine Applikation von Siemens, die nennt sich Wickler.


Muss ich mir mal anschauen.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...imatic-wickler-und-zugregelung?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## Mrtain (19 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine Applikation von Siemens, die nennt sich Wickler. Anstatt einen undurchschaubaren Wald an eigenem Programmiergebastel zu bauen, wo sich später keiner zurechtfindet, sollte man zu den Werkzeugen greifen, die dafür vorgesehen sind, transparent aufgebaut sind und bereits in zig Anlagen funktionieren.



Aber gelernt hat man dadurch auch nichts...


----------



## Mrtain (19 Dezember 2020)

Kehrer schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon. Nur beim Aufwickeln ist mir aufgefallen- je größer die Aufwicklung wird braucht der Motor weniger Umdrehungen um 30cm aufzurollen.



Mit dem Messrad musst du den Umfang doch eigentlich der Rolle nicht mehr berücksichtigen oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Dezember 2020)

Kehrer schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon. Nur beim Aufwickeln ist mir aufgefallen- je größer die Aufwicklung wird braucht der Motor weniger Umdrehungen um 30cm aufzurollen.



Hi Kehrer!

Das hast du glaub ich missverstanden...
Ich meinte, das Messrad auf der Flachen Bahn bei der Stanze Platzieren,
und das schaltet den FU nach 30cm auf Stop,
somit wäre der Durchmesser der Blechrolle egal.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Aber gelernt hat man dadurch auch nichts...



Was soll er denn dabei lernen ?? Der Kollege will einen Aufwickler hinbekommen, der seine Funktion erfüllt, Fehlerzustände vermeidet, transparent funktioniert, und möglichst wenig Folgeprobleme bereitet. Seine Aufgabe ist es nicht, eine Aufwicklung zu entwerfen, sondern eine Maschine zu automatisieren.

@Blockmove:

Dieter, aber bei allem Respekt, genau so beginnen besonders lästige und folgenreiche Sauereien.  Bei zwei Zeilen wird es nämlich nicht bleiben. Die Aufwicklung muß den Antrieb steuern, auf das Drehmoment achten, Probleme erkennen, darf keine Fehlberechnungen machen, ggf. einen Regler mitbringen um das Band auf Spannung zu halten usw. 

Ich habe hier auch eine Anlage, wo besonders begabte Kollegen geglaubt haben, daß sie keine standardisierte Bausteine, keine Bibliotheken und schon gar keine Beispielprojekte von Siemens brauchen, und alles in vermeintlicher Einfachheit in einigen Zweizeilern selbt programmieren können. Es hat zwei Monate gedauert, diesen Mist da wieder rauszurupfen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2020)

Draco natürliich kann das ganze Thema Wickeln richtig ausarten.
Wenn aber Material und Maschinenkonzept (ausnahmsweise) mal passen, dann kann es auch mal einfach sein.
Der TE hat nichts von Problemen mit Positionierung, Drehmoment, Nachlauf, Materialspannung, usw. erwähnt.

Naja schau mer mal 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der TE hat nichts von Problemen mit Positionierung, Drehmoment, Nachlauf, Materialspannung, usw. erwähnt.



Wahrscheinlich, weil er die Maschine noch nicht hatte laufen lassen. Das kann dann nämlich erst kommen.

Der Vorteil einer generischen Lösung besteht darin, daß man die immer runterskalieren kann, aber einen Zweizeiler kann man nicht soeben hoch skalieren.


----------



## zako (19 Dezember 2020)

Du bekommst fertige Coils, kennst deren Aussendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser des Coils und die Materialdicke. 
Ausgangssituation: Abwickler voll, Aufwickler leer. 
Abwickler generiert gewünschten Zug (Sollmoment kannst Du ja berechnen - über bekannten Durchmesser). Aufwickler macht eine Relativpositionierung um 30cm - Längenkorrektur aufgrund Durchmesserzuwachs.
Das geht nun jeweils um  30cm bis Abwickler leer ist.
Aber ein externes Meßrad würde ich Dir schon empfehlen um möglichst genau zu sein.

Klingt jetzt nicht hochdynamisch was Du da vorhast. Aber eine Durchmesserberechnung macht auch für den Aufwickler Sinn (auch wenn Du einen ext. Geber hast). Dann kannst Du auch eine Drehzahlvorsteuerung genauer rechnen.
Ich hatte mal ein Hubwerk mit aufgewickelten Riemen und ext. Geber. Da habe ich dann auch durchmesserabhängig Drehzahl- und Momentenvorsteuerung gerechnet. Ich hatte einen SINAMICS S120 wo ich das mit DCC umgesetzt habe.  Aber auch mit einem Technologieobjekt einer S7-1500 wäre die Berechnung im Postservo möglich.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil er die Maschine noch nicht hatte laufen lassen. Das kann dann nämlich erst kommen.
> 
> Der Vorteil einer generischen Lösung besteht darin, daß man die immer runterskalieren kann, aber einen Zweizeiler kann man nicht soeben hoch skalieren.



Überzeugt 
Wenn ich das nächste mal so ne Anwendung hab, werd ich auch mal selber den Siemens Wickler ausprobieren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Überzeugt
> Wenn ich das nächste mal so ne Anwendung hab, werd ich auch mal selber den Siemens Wickler ausprobieren.



Also ich hab den jetzt als Abwickler mit Tänzer in einer Simotion ausprobiert, dabei auch freundliche Unterstützung vom Siemens-Support in Erlangen erhalten, es läuft gut. Durchmesser wird gerechnet, Masseträgheit der Spule berücksichtigt, alle Einstellungen sind skalierbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Dezember 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Mit dem Messrad musst du den Umfang doch eigentlich der Rolle nicht mehr berücksichtigen oder übersehe ich was?


Ich denke mal, dass er den Vorschlag von Timo nicht verstanden hat ... oder sein Messrad macht nicht das, was wir uns darunter vorstellen ...

@TE:
Es ist vollkommen egal wie viele Umdrehungen der Motor für die (z.B.) 30 cm machen muss - du läßt ihn einfach so lange drehen bis dein Messrad (bzw. der daran befindliche Impulsgeber / Inkrementalgeber) dir sagt, dass 30 cm aufgewickelt worden sind. Dann stoppst du, machst wieder eine Stanzung und wickelst wieder 30 cm weiter ... usw.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## zako (20 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal wie viele Umdrehungen der Motor für die (z.B.) 30 cm machen muss - du läßt ihn einfach so lange drehen bis dein Messrad (bzw. der daran befindliche Impulsgeber / Inkrementalgeber) dir sagt, dass 30 cm aufgewickelt worden sind. Dann stoppst du, machst wieder eine Stanzung und wickelst wieder 30 cm weiter ... usw.


So wird es wohl funktionieren, weil Deine Dynamikanforderungen recht niedrig klingen.




Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Also ich hab den jetzt als Abwickler mit Tänzer in einer Simotion ausprobiert, dabei auch freundliche Unterstützung vom Siemens-Support in Erlangen erhalten, es läuft gut. Durchmesser wird gerechnet, Masseträgheit der Spule berücksichtigt, alle Einstellungen sind skalierbar.


Draco hat schon auch recht. Man sollte trotzdem vorbereitet sein, falls dieser einfache Ansatz nicht ausreicht. Nicht umsonst gibt es fertige Wicklerbausteine und der Marktführer leistet sich hier auch Supportteams.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Also ich hab den jetzt als Abwickler mit Tänzer in einer Simotion ausprobiert, dabei auch freundliche Unterstützung vom Siemens-Support in Erlangen erhalten, es läuft gut. Durchmesser wird gerechnet, Masseträgheit der Spule berücksichtigt, alle Einstellungen sind skalierbar.



Dass du da direkt Support vom Hersteller benötigt hast, spricht aber nicht gerade für die angeblich fertige, transparente und zigfach funktionierende Applikation.


----------



## zako (20 Dezember 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dass du da direkt Support vom Hersteller benötigt hast, spricht aber nicht gerade für die angeblich fertige, transparente und zigfach funktionierende Applikation.


Durchlaufende Warenbahnen mit Aufwickler, Abwickler, ggf. Querschneidern, Zugregelungen usw. können durchaus anspruchsvolle Konstrukte sein. Es wäre kontraproduktiv, wenn man alle Eventualitäten in einer Standardapplikation einbaut. Stattdessen lieber die Kernfunktion gut umsetzen und dokumentieren. Spricht ja für den Hersteller wenn er ein Team hat, das mit den Branchenanforderungen vertraut ist und nicht nur Produkte verkaufen kann.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2020)

Leute, jetzt bleibt doch bitte mal alle auf dem Boden!
Ursprünglich ging es dem TE um folgendes:
Eine Blechrolle wird von einem Abwickler auf einen Motorisch FU Betriebenen Aufwickler befördert,
Alle 30 cm soll ein teil ausgestanzt werden.
Sorry, aber das ist wirklich keine Raketentechnik!

Da komme ich wieder zu meinem alten und immer wieder guten Grundsatz:
Manche Programmierer versuchen in Stundenlanger Programmierarbeit etwas glattzubügeln,
das mit Mechanischen Anpassungen in oder an der Anlage oder Maschine binnen Minuten erledigt wäre. 

(Kleines Beispiel aus der Praxis: Industrieofen, der mit Paletten gefüllt wird,
immer wenn das Tor auf geht und eine neue Palette einfährt, sackt natürlich die Temperatur in den Keller.
Der Regler regelt kräftig nach, und sobald das Tor wieder zu fährt, schwingt der Regler natürlich wahnsinnig über.

Der Programmierer an der Anlage hat geschlagene 2 Tage an diesem "Problem" herumprogrammiert, leider ohne erfolg.
Was war letztendlich die Lösung?
ein 1/2 Zoll Rohr über den Temperaturfühler geschoben, damit dieser schlicht weg und einfach träger wird.
Die Anlage läuft heute noch zur vollsten Zufriedenheit aller beteiligten.)

Das war meine Weihnachtsrede,
Gruss Timo


----------



## Draco Malfoy (21 Dezember 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dass du da direkt Support vom Hersteller benötigt hast, spricht aber nicht gerade für die angeblich fertige, transparente und zigfach funktionierende Applikation.


Den Support vom Hersteller habe ich benögt, weil meine Anwendung gewisse Eigenheiten hat, und ich darüber hinaus das erste Mal mit dieser Library arbeite. Ich bin mir sicher, wenn du das erste Mal bsplsw. eine Handling-Lösung auf der Simotion abbilden müsstest, daß du dann auch Support brauchen wirst. Außerdem habe ich noch die ganze andere Maschine, die laufen muß, und ich habe keine Lust da 3-4 Tage Zeit alleine für diese Abwicklung zu investieren. Wenn mir der freundliche Herr von Siemens anhand von einem Trace sofort sagen kann, welche Parameter ich für ein besseres Regelverhalten anpassen muß.


----------

